# Hackers Hijacked Large E-Bill Payment Site



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

"Hackers Hijacked Large E-Bill Payment Site
Hackers on Tuesday hijacked the Web site CheckFree.com, one of the largest online bill payment companies, redirecting an unknown number of visitors to a Web address that tried to install malicious software on visitors' computers, the company said today."

http://voices.washingtonpost.com/securityfix/2008/12/hackers_hijacked_large_e-bill.html?nav=rss_blog

How much did they get with this?


----------

